

NPR's Car Talk to end in September - cgs1019
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5jOCGFHXdRDFYjEtqQss6Z1jiCmtg?docId=a86195c0202f48b7962a89b1807dbd4f

======
gruseom
I remember the first time I heard Car Talk. They made some stupid joke and
were laughing uproariously at it. I thought, "Who let these idiots on NPR?"
Then they said, "And even though you're thinking, 'Who let these idiots on
NPR?', this is National Public Radio." Instant fan.

~~~
wtn
It got tired after a few years.

------
bryanh
Vehicles are a ubiquitous part of American culture and Car Talk shed light on
an otherwise opaque world of mechanical wizardry. Click and Clack will be
greatly missed.

------
rebelde
I think if we all at HN were born in the '30s or '40s, we would be tinkering
with cars instead of computers. Likewise, if the Magliozzi brothers were born
in our generation, they would be here with us on HN.

------
leftnode
I imagine a lot of young children bonded with their fathers over this show. My
father and I have been listening for 20+ years. Car Talk will be greatly
missed.

~~~
uhhyeahdude
That was my experience. My Dad and I listened to to show together when we
happened to be out in in the car on the weekend, and some of the stuff that
was brought up lead to further discussion between us. These days: cannot stand
the show; have not been able to for years. The laughing. Oh oh man, the
laughing.

------
erickhill
Every time my 5 year old daughter and I get in the car she'll ask me, "Is Car
Talk on?" We'll sure miss listening to this show together.

~~~
WayneS
Same here. And thanks to my phone, it always is.

------
marquis
Their own statement on the Car Talk site:
<http://www.cartalk.com/content/time-get-even-lazier>

I'll miss these guys, I listen to NPR saturday mornings on the internet
wherever I am in the world.

------
douglasisshiny
I couldn't care less about cars. But I love this show, their banter, and their
ability to deduce the problem.

------
bangbang
They apparently plan to "repackage" the show... Cut calls together from
various shows and represent it as new material. Grosses me out, but that's the
plan.

~~~
mattdeboard
Yes their devious plan to air reruns of a successful show, repackaged so only
the most entertaining parts are included. Going to be hard to represent it as
new material when they announced their retirement. You ought to crank down the
sensitivity on your "things I get grossed out by" meter.

------
sgaither
Would love to get a published collection of their brain teasers. Those were
always a good way to pass time during car rides.

~~~
dmd
There's <http://www.cartalk.com/content/puzzlers> at least.

------
TrevorJ
That show is one of my absolute favorites. Nothing else like it on NPR.

------
chubbard
Nooooooooo! I'm gonna miss Clik and Clak. My wife is not a talk radio
listener, but she'll listen to Car Talk, and laugh. Sad to see them hang it
up.

